

Introducing Heroku Postgres 2.0 - ben_hall
https://postgres.heroku.com/blog/past/2013/11/11/heroku_postgres_20/

======
erikcw
The email sent to existing customers mentions price drops for certain plans
(text below). With the few plans I glanced at for 2.0, it doesn't look so much
like a price drop as it does a storage capacity and max connections drop.

Production plans used to allow 1TB of storage and 500 connections. Now the
smallest production plan has dropped to 64GB of storage and 60 connections.

I know Heroku is trying to run a business, and that computing resources do
cost money -- but that copy seems a bit misleading to me.

Customer email blast:

""" As someone who is already using a Heroku Postgres production database
we’re excited to ensure you’re the first to know about our new release, Heroku
Postgres 2.0. This new release continues to build on many of the great
features you may already take advantage of as well as a price drop across
certain plans. This new release highlights:

Built-in alerts around what you should do for your database, bringing a new
level of operational expertise built right into the product. The ability to
rollback your database to a specific point in time, similar to how you can
rollback bad deploys on Heroku New tiers, with our premium and enterprise
tiers including high availability with automatic failover You can read more
details about the features included within this release on our blog post.

You will be able to continue using your existing plans. While they will not
appear in the addons:list you will be able to visit the legacy pricing page
and they will continue working. We will notify you before any changes do occur
to existing plans.

Cheers, The Heroku Postgres team """

~~~
craigkerstiens
Product manager of Heroku Postgres here, we did indeed lower those limits, but
less for the cost and more that we saw many users hitting issues in going
beyond that. Our limits exist primarily to prevent people from shooting
themselves in the foot and bringing their databases down. Would be happy to
hear if you're above one of those limits today and not experiencing problems -
postgres@heroku.com

~~~
erikcw
I have a production app that generates about 500MB of data per day. A small
amount of that data needs to be kept hot in cache -- but the rest is accessed
infrequently by comparison (but still in a manner that is aided by SQL). No
problems at all -- system runs smooth as silk.

The problem is the application was developed based on the specs advertised (as
I'm sure countless others also were). Now, the smallest database package with
the same storage and connection resources is the "Standard Baku" at
$2,000/month. These resources used to be available starting at $50/month.
Ouch!! And even then, it is still only the "Standard" feature set -- so none
of the new whiz-bang Heroku 2.0 features.

------
CookWithMe
I just had a look at the updated pricing.

If my memory serves correctly, the same limits for storage and # of
connections were in place before for the non-dev databases (starting with
50$). I don't really care for the connections, but a 64 GB storage limit can
quickly become a problem for some apps, while 400MB of RAM is perfectly fine
to serve the hot data...

Edit: To put this into perspective: If an app would generate 400MB of data per
day (the last 24 hours would fit into the cache completely!), the app would
run out of storage after 160 days...

------
thinkbohemian
Point in time recovery: yes please.

